# 

## olutka75

Poszukuję inspiracji w tym temacie. Myślałam o kostce z Libetu- melanż, ale decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta... Pokazcie, proszę, swoje rozwiązania... Chodzi mi o to, by dało sie kawałkiem ukladać na półokragło, bo tak mi przy schodach pasuje, więc musi byc kostka do tego przystosowana. Z góry wielkie dzięki!

----------


## motyczka

ja gustuje w kostce granitowej, wizualnie i praktycznie najbardziej mi sie podoba...  :big grin:  też szczerze polecam

"Nawierzchnia granitowa przetrwa wiele pokoleń, nie tracąc nic na swych właściwościach technicznych i estetycznych, jest niepowtarzalna, w porównaniu do cen kostki betonowej (biorąc pod uwagę jej trwałość) granit jest tańszy"

----------


## SOBOTKOWA

My mamy kostkę betonową i jesteśmy z niej zadowoleni.

----------


## Muffi

My mamy Jadar i stanowczo odradzam, ladnie wyglądała przez miesiąc. 
Potem pojawiły sie plamy, wykwity, zrobiła się szrstka, zaczęla łąpać brud, porażka na całego.

----------


## olutka75

a jaka macie z jadaru? Jaki wzór? kurczę, taka droga ta kostka i jeszcze złej jakości? jestem zszokowana.

----------


## agiis

ja planuje z granitu, ale takiego z odzysku, ponoc duzo taniej  :cool:  robił ktoś? jak ma sie do rzeczywistości układanie uzywanej kostki?

----------


## pattaya

Jadar drogi?
To tania kostka ,średniej jakości.
Zresztą problem zniknął-Jadar sprzedał 6 fabryk.
Ja kupiłem Bruk-Bet Holland kolory jesieni.
Piękne rzeczy robi Semmerlock ale te ceny...

----------


## Kukluxik

[/b]olutka75* ja miałam podobne odczucia - po wycieczce do Bruk-Betu , Jadaru i Libetu załamałam się .
Ekspozycja która powinna zachęcać do zakupu była antyreklamą.
A ja się pięknych kosteczek naoglądałam w katalogach.......

Po wielu dniach rozmyślań i jeżdzenia po okolicy zdecydowaliśmy się na granit . Różne miałam przeciw : a to że śliski, a to że jak się córcia wywróci to kolana całe zdarte będą ( za 10 lat już się może nie będzie wywracać a kostka zostanie) , że w szpilkach nie można wygodnie przejść ( argument z księżyca bo w szpilkach chodzę 2 razy do roku ).
Jednak przekonało mnie to czego się naoglądałam 
Generalnie:
- betonka zmienia kolor, przebarwia się i brudzi ( sam sprzedający w Bruk-Becie powiedział mi żebym sobie przypadkiem żółtej kostki nie kładła na wiazd do garażu bo zaraz się czarna zrobi ) 
- po 5 - 10 latach wygląda ochydnie , kruszy się i rozsypuje 
- taka która mi się najbardziej podobałą ( 66zł.m2)  z ułożeniem wyszła by drożej niż granit ( kupiłam za 36zł.m2) czyli względy ekonomiczne .....

Granit przynajmniej ma solidny wygląd i taki zachowuje przez wiele wiele lat ( niektórzy nawet mówią że jest wieczny   ) 

Własnie panowie są w trakcie układania - jak skończą postaram się wkleić jakieś zdiątka.*

----------


## Kukluxik

hehe wytłuściło mi się nie to co trzeba   :Roll:

----------


## ozzie

Nam tez najbardziej podoba sie naturalny kamien, taki jak granit.  U nas bedzie to polaczenie malej kostki granitowej (szaro-rudej), nierownych kawalkow niesortu granitowego (tez szaro rudy) oraz kamyczkow, melafiru o ladnym kremowym kolorze.  Czesc drogi dojazdowej bedzie tzw szutrowa droga z tego kamienia.  W sobote panowie zaczynaja ukladac sciezki i podjazdy, jak bede miala zdjecia to wysle.  Kamien sprowadzam bezposrednio z kopalni.

----------


## Inezka

> ja planuje z granitu, ale takiego z odzysku, ponoc duzo taniej  robił ktoś? jak ma sie do rzeczywistości układanie uzywanej kostki?


A gdzie mozna zdobyc taki granit z odzysku????????

----------


## The_Pooh

A mam pytanie co do granitu.
Czy to prawda, ze koszmarnie sie odsnieza? Podobnop polozenie granitu jest duzo drozsze niz kb? Jeszzce jestem w innych ematach, ale bruk mnie czeka niedlugo.

----------


## Beithe

U mnie jest Jadar (standard developera, tylko wzór mój):

Na razie strasznie zapiaszczony, ale wykwity już widać, płowieje też. Tyle że przy takim ceglanym wzorku z różnych kolorów jakoś mnie to zupełnie nie boli  :smile:

----------


## LamiaReno

Jadar -NOSTLIT (ma w palecie trójkąty i kliny) kolor grafit i sobię chwalę. Położona na kawałku podjazdu dla próby i próbę zniosła dzielnie. Jest to kawałek podjazdu roboczy, a więc: rozładunki piachu, cementu, załadunek gruzu itd.- nie pękła, blisko stoi betoniarka -na drugi dzień było skrabanie betonu i udało się bez uszczerbku. Troszeczkę może jest jaśniejsza niż trzy lata temu po położeniu, ale jak już skończy sie bałagan to potraktujemy całościowo sadzą z piachem i bedzie git.

----------


## ozzie

My za polozenie kotki granitowej (regularnej 4x6) placimy 50 zl/m2.  Za ukladanie niesortu granitowego 45 zl/m2.  Takiej znacznej roznicy w cenie nie ma.

----------


## agiis

> Napisał agiis
> 
> ja planuje z granitu, ale takiego z odzysku, ponoc duzo taniej  robił ktoś? jak ma sie do rzeczywistości układanie uzywanej kostki?
> 
> 
> A gdzie mozna zdobyc taki granit z odzysku????????


trzeba się zaczaic tam gdzie rozwalaja albo zmieniaja ulice, ja akurat mam fajnie, bo w poblizu, we Wrocku, teraz co rusz to kocie łby ściagają
 :Lol:  oczywiście za odpowiednia opłatą sprzedają bez problemu  :wink:

----------


## alpin

Czy to jest standart że po 10 latach kostka betonowa się rozlatuje   :ohmy:  
ja już zamówiłem betonową i lekko sie przeraziłem tym co tu czytam
tyle że cena mnie przekonała 25 zł m2.

----------


## abromba

> My mamy Jadar i stanowczo odradzam, ladnie wyglądała przez miesiąc. 
> Potem pojawiły sie plamy, wykwity, zrobiła się szrstka, zaczęla łąpać brud, porażka na całego.


Niestety potwierdzam. Klęska na całej linii. Powyłaził jakiś margiel czy co? Zrobiła się szorstka, jakby zwietrzała i wygląda po niespełna roku gorzej niż na większości stacji benzynowych. Nie mam już siły z nimi walczyć, choć chyba powinnam.

----------


## rafal9

Odświeżam,
może jakieś nowe opinie o kostkach?

----------


## wicias

Witam wszystkich mam pytanie co do tego granitu znajoma mi mówiła ze panią na obcasach ciężko chodzi sie po tym granicie w momęcie kiedy jest on mokry od deszczu. Czy jest on naprawde taki śliski? Nie miałem na sobie nigdy szpilek i hmm trochę głupio byłoby gdybym poszedł do sklepu ogrodniczego przetestować granit w szpilkach  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kasiaR

> Witam wszystkich mam pytanie co do tego granitu znajoma mi mówiła ze panią na obcasach ciężko chodzi sie po tym granicie w momęcie kiedy jest on mokry od deszczu. Czy jest on naprawde taki śliski? Nie miałem na sobie nigdy szpilek i hmm trochę głupio byłoby gdybym poszedł do sklepu ogrodniczego przetestować granit w szpilkach


wszystko zależy jak nierówna jest powierzchnia kostki. Z granitem jest jeszcze inny problem, - odśnieżanie - nie jest to idealnie równa powierzchnia i bardzo ciężko się odśnieża - tak mówili nam znajomi- no ale na to tez jest rozwiązanie - podgrzewany podjazd i chodniki  :Wink2:

----------


## motyczka

tez jestem zdecydowaną zwolenniczka granitu, za około miesiąc bede mogła sie wypowiedzieć na jego temat więcej i zaprezentowac jakies zdjęcia...

co do obcasów, ...w Bydgoszczy jest nim wyłozona spora częśc starego miasta...nie jest jakims nadwyraz trudnym przeciwnikiem do pokonania...  :cool:  

przed domem, w obcasach nie biegamy 2-3 godziny, np. z konewką   :Wink2:   wiec mysle, ze przejscie do samochodu, wejscie, wyjście nie jest w stanie zniechęcić zadnego gościa-_gościówy_  :Wink2:  ...co do odsniezania....hmmm....wypowiem się dopiero po zimie, jezeli ktos tyle moze czekać   :Wink2:  ...natomiast estetyka, jakosc, trwalosc przemawia do mnie w 100% ....na korzyść granitu  :smile:

----------


## Betsi2006

A co powiecie na kostkę sammerlock ( nie pamiętam pisowni)  :oops:

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> co do obcasów, ...w Bydgoszczy jest nim wyłozona spora częśc starego miasta...nie jest jakims nadwyraz trudnym przeciwnikiem do pokonania...


właśnie dlatego nie cierpię spacerować po starym mieście w butach na obcasach.

----------


## Sonika

> Napisał wicias
> 
> Witam wszystkich mam pytanie co do tego granitu znajoma mi mówiła ze panią na obcasach ciężko chodzi sie po tym granicie w momęcie kiedy jest on mokry od deszczu. Czy jest on naprawde taki śliski? Nie miałem na sobie nigdy szpilek i hmm trochę głupio byłoby gdybym poszedł do sklepu ogrodniczego przetestować granit w szpilkach  
> 
> 
> wszystko zależy jak nierówna jest powierzchnia kostki. Z granitem jest jeszcze inny problem, - odśnieżanie - nie jest to idealnie równa powierzchnia i bardzo ciężko się odśnieża - tak mówili nam znajomi- no ale na to tez jest rozwiązanie - podgrzewany podjazd i chodniki


Właśnie z takich powodów zamiast kostki granitowej położyliśmy kostkę z granitową posypką.
Jest równa, nie haczy przy odśnieżaniu, nie jest śliska, a wygląda moim zdaniem bardzo ładnie, no i można po niej chodzić na obcasach. 
Mogę pstryknąć fotki.
Bardzo podoba mi się granitowa - nie powiem, ale jest niepraktyczna właśnie przez to chodzenie, czy odśnieżanie - chyba, że ma się bardzo równą, albo tylko jakieś wstawki z niej zrobione.

Moim zdaniem całość tylko z nierównej granitowej będzie stwarzać problemy.

----------


## MonikaW.

Mi też się podobała kostka granitrowa, ale względy praktyczne  przesądziły o betonowej ( codzienie do pracy na wysokich obcasach, a b kostce granitowej chodzenie  jest baaardzo niewygodne- mam nawet na obcasach pokrytych skórą zadrapania   :Evil:  ). 

*Sonika* widziałam w sklepie taka kostkę betonową z granitową posypką- bardzo mi się podoba i jest równa jak betonowa  :big grin:   z tym , że cena była dośc wysoka - 75-79 zł za m2  :ohmy:  to prawie 2 razy drożej niż za pozostałe kostki ( łącznie z granitową). Mogłabyś powiedzieć z jakiej firmy masz te kostkę ( w jakiej cenie kupiłaś?)  i pokazać kilka fotek  :Wink2: 

P.S.
Pokażcie prosze wasze podjazdy wyłożone kostkami  :Wink2:

----------


## wicias

> Napisał kasiaR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał wicias
> 
> ...


Jak mogę cię prosić wstaw fotki chętnie sobie obejrzę jak to wygląda   :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

Wygląda tak:






Niestety nie pamiętam ani ceny, ani producenta.
Wiem tylko, że jest robiona na białym cemencie na czym bardzo mi zależało, bo chciałam mieć jak największy kontrast z bazaltową na obrzeżach.
Chyba tania nie była, ale u mnie na szczęście nie trzeba było jej dużo.

Mamy jeszcze Via Castello z Libetu:

----------


## asia.malczewska

A ja powiem tak:
również chodzę w butach na obcasach do pracy, jak większość kobiet ... 
Tylko mam taką zasadę, że nie prowadzę samochodu w szpilkach, ponieważ w sytuacjach ekstremalnych nie ufam swoim umiejętnościom zaopatrzona w takie szczudła .... Mam na pokładzie dwoje malych dzieci, więc dla ich bezpieczeństwa jeżdżę samochodem w płaskich butkach a szpilki biorę w rękę i rzucam pod siedzenie pasażera.
Jeżeli chodzi o inne buty niż szpilki, to chodzi się normalnie - tam gdzie jeszcze mieszkam jest starobruk poniemiecki - ul. nazywała się niegdys Moltkeplatz i była otoczona pięknymi międzywojennymi kamienicami - i niejednokrotnie zdarzyło mi się chodzić na wysokich obcasach po kocich łbach. Jakoś dałam radę bez wywrotek.
Odrębną kwestią jest rzeczywiście cena za kostkę, którą ciężko przełknąć. Sama kostka to pikuś, ale wykonanie podłoża, podsypka, kruszywo, etc. - to jest wyzwanie! Ale wygląd - ekstra - dlatego zdecydowanie jestem za.
Ja wybrałam małą kostkę szaro-rudą (4/6), a na obrzeżach tą trochę większą w tym samym kolorze. Panowie właśnie kładą i widzę już, jak będzie pięknie. Dodatkowo, przy samych drzwiach i oknach położyli mi dużą kostkę robiąc coś w rodzaju skarpo-gazono-klombików na moje ukochane skalniaki. Zapowiada się świetnie - pokażę, jak skończą.

----------


## motyczka

jestem tego samego zdania   :big grin:  ...czekam zatem na fotki   :Lol:

----------


## arty1

Witam 
jestem na etapie wyboru kostki brukowej - chodzi mi o niewielkoi taras przed domem, oraz obmurowanie wokol domu, ew kiedys podejscie do domu.
Podoba mi sie nawet kostka SASSO   z JADARu

jest tutaj:
http://www.jadar.pl/cms/?sasso-nowosc,84

Co myslicie o tej kostce -*czy to bedzie dobry wybor?

----------


## alfa36

Od tygodnia mam kostkę sammerlock grafitowo- zółtą. Niestety, już są białe wykwity. Wykonawca twierdzi, ze po roku nie ma po nich sladu. Oby...

----------


## Blechert

Cenowo najtańszy granit wychodzi poniżej 20 zł za metr.
Jeżeli ktoś preferuje chodzenie w szpilkach 10cm  :smile: , polecam płyty granitowe w dowolnych rozmiarach, a po bokach wykończenie z łupka lub kostki granitowej.

----------


## justkaaa

Troche przerażają mnie te informacje nt wykwitów na kostkach. Będe miała i kostke z posypka Semerloka i troche kostki i palisad Jadarowskich. Macie wiedzie czy takie wykwity jak juz sie pojawia to czy one faktycznie same tez znikają, ewentualnie po jakim +/- czasie? A może trzeba cos robić z taka kostka by wykwity nie pojawiały się lub może jakos pomóc im znikać jak juz się pojawią...

----------


## magda72

a ja proponuję bruk klinkierowy

 kolorki

http://www.crh-klinkier.pl/bruki-klinkierowe-oferta.php

i porównanie ... nawet pamiętając, że to forma  reklamy jakoś natura bardziej mnie przekonuje  :Smile: 

http://www.crh-klinkier.pl/bruki-inf...nie-brukow.php

----------


## tosia125

polecam libet-colormix-piccolo-pastello
sliczna jest kolorystycznie ladnie pasuje do brazow, pomaranczow, zołtego
kupilismy juz
i juz zaczynaja ale teraz mam dylemat
chcielismy normalnie prosto klasc ale pan nam proponuje wachlarzami ale powierzchnia nie jest strasznie duza i nie wiemy co teraz zrobic?
czy ktos na szybko pokaze zdjecia?
prosze  :smile:

----------


## AGP-ON

My mamy Libet nostalit. Zachowuje sie bardzo dobrze i doskonale pasuje do naszej wizji otoczenia domu.
Dodam, że jest niedroga. Podobały nam się "z posypką" ale na wieś się nie nadają  :wink: 









Ważne jest aby przed użytkowaniem, zagruntowac dobrym środkiem.

----------


## ellaj

A czy posiada ktos ptyty w kolorze grafitowym semmelrocka?
Bardzo mi sie podobaja.

----------


## justkaaa

> A czy posiada ktos ptyty w kolorze grafitowym semmelrocka?
> Bardzo mi sie podobaja.


ja posiadam. Mam je przed domem, ale... narazie na paletach. pogoda uniemozliwia działanie

----------


## barto307cc

To ja się pochwalę swoją kostką z DREWBETU kolor ZŁOTA JESIEŃ D1

----------


## justkaaa

mmm... ładnie
Tylko czy to miejsce na zieleń po środku koła nie przeszkadza podczas chodzenia?
Nie wiem też czy nie za dużo kolorów dałaś w ogródku, brązowa kora, dwukolorowy żwirek i zieleń.
Ale generalnie ładnie, ze smakiem

----------


## Blechert

> To ja się pochwalę swoją kostką z DREWBETU kolor ZŁOTA JESIEŃ D1


Może powiecie, że się chwalę, ale takie samo koło wykonane z granitu wygląda lepiej od betonowego bruku :smile:  
Fotka dla porównania jest na mojej stronce www po prawej w zakładce zdjęcia.

----------


## Monti2008

Handlujesz kostką granitową i z tego żyjesz. Raczej nie oczekiwałbym abyś wychwalał kostkę brukową  :smile: 
Ładny granit też kosztuje. Ten najtańszy mi się nie podoba,dlatego u mnie padło na nostalit Libetu w kolorze i to w dobrej cenie(wyszło najkorzystniej). A cena niestety odegrała tu ważną rolę.
Zdjęcia musze zrobić, to się pochwalę.
pozdr

----------


## tosia125

dzieki za odpowiedzi, zdecydowalismy wczoraj , ze jednak zrobimy proste pasy poziome na podjezdzie i na sciezce tez (ale sciezka jest krzywa taka jak u barto307cc ) no i obramowania beda szare z kostki.. wachlarze nam sie podobaja ale chyba za duzo by sie działo...

----------


## Aleksandryta

> To ja się pochwalę swoją kostką z DREWBETU kolor ZŁOTA JESIEŃ D1


Fale, koła, półkola... jeszcze brakuje tutaj trójkątów i wielokątów. Przerost formy nad treścią. Przesadziłeś z tą różnorodnością. Im mniej ------> tym więcej.

----------


## ellaj

> ja posiadam. Mam je przed domem, ale... narazie na paletach. pogoda uniemozliwia działanie


Justkaaa, to koniecznie pamietaj o jakis zdjeciach :smile: 
Pleeeease.

----------


## justkaaa

> Justkaaa, to koniecznie pamietaj o jakis zdjeciach
> Pleeeease.


Ok, tylko niech zrobią, bo narazie warunki nie pozwalają i jest nawet ryzyko że już w tym roku nie zrobią  :sad:

----------


## Tomciooo

Może to będzie inspiracją dla forumowiczów:
Kostka brukowa z kamienia polnego:

----------


## KamaG

Tomciooo jak dla mnie świetna, napisz coś więcej: skąd, za ile? I jak się sprawdza przy odśnieżaniu, bo słyszałam że granit to kłopotliwy jest :smile:

----------


## k***a*z

> Tomciooo jak dla mnie świetna, napisz coś więcej: skąd, za ile? I jak się sprawdza przy odśnieżaniu, bo słyszałam że granit to kłopotliwy jest


Odśnieża się całkiem normalnie jak każde inne nawierzchnie .

----------


## Tomciooo

> Tomciooo jak dla mnie świetna, napisz coś więcej: skąd, za ile? I jak się sprawdza przy odśnieżaniu, bo słyszałam że granit to kłopotliwy jest


KamaG informacje wysłane przez PW

----------


## KamaG

dzięki Tomciooo, bardzo daleko mi do Ciebie (w sensie kilometrów  :wink:  ) ale kostka boska

----------


## Tomciooo

> dzięki Tomciooo, bardzo daleko mi do Ciebie (w sensie kilometrów  ) ale kostka boska


Kilometry nie są problemem. Wykonujemy prace na terenie całego kraju, gdyby było coś potrzeba proszę o kontakt.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ArturPoniatowski

> Może to będzie inspiracją dla forumowiczów:
> Kostka brukowa z kamienia polnego:


Tomciooo bardzo ładnie ułożyliście kosteczkę jak dobrze pamiętam jesteś z Pruszkowa? Jak cenowo wygląda polny kamień w porównaniu do granitu?

----------


## Tomciooo

> Tomciooo bardzo ładnie ułożyliście kosteczkę jak dobrze pamiętam jesteś z Pruszkowa? Jak cenowo wygląda polny kamień w porównaniu do granitu?


Nie, nie z Pruszkowa. Trochę bliżej - Skierniewice  :smile: 
Cenowo trochę drożej od granitu, ale efekt jest wart tej ceny.
W przypadku pytań szczegółowych zapraszam na priv.

----------


## grazi

My mamy z CRH bruk Hannover, bardzo ladny, nie widac jeszcze efektu z powodu balaganu budowlanego
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0a16053f6.html

----------


## mateoosh

pozbruk nova-granit, wyglada bardzo ladnie

----------


## Amelia 2

Niestety, kostka granitowa lepszego sortu to i lepiej kosztuje :eek:  tańsza, nierówna jest zmorą dla małych dzieci i w odśnieżaniu, dlatego wybrałam brukową
 na tarasie żółta z brązowymi obrzezami

 na podwórku brąz z żółtymi brzegami / tu lekko zaszroniona/. Podoba mi się liść jesieni ale przy kolorowych roślinach za dużo by było tej pstrokacizny :cool:  obwódka studzienki do szamba jest minimalnie wyżej i już przy odśnieżaniu zaczepiam szuflą, nie wierzę więc w bajki że nierówną kostkę granitową bez problemu się odśnieża......

----------


## anecik

> pozbruk nova-granit, wyglada bardzo ladnie


W moim stylu, bardzo mi się podoba. A co masz na schodach?

----------


## ..kaczor..

Witam!
Ja u siebie postawiłem na coś takiego:



Na razie zdjęcia od producenta, bo położony mam tylko fragment przy wjeździe do garażu, jak będzie całość to pokażę własne zdjęcia.

----------


## ana-76

kaczor co to ?

----------


## ..kaczor..

> kaczor co to ?


Nazywa się to "K-10 postarzana", producent KAMAL. Jest to tradycyjna kostka trójelementowa, tylko o nieco bardziej klasycznym wyglądzie.

----------


## tacim

A ja też mam zryza czy granit szary czy rudy . Dach mam czarny a elewację brązowo żółtą a nawet lekko pomarańczową i sam nie wiem jaką kostkę dać.

----------


## makoko

Witam, 
polecam wszystkim usługi brukarskie firmy Jar-Bruk z Mazowsza. Tel. do właściciela 509 496 421, obiecałam, że będę ich polecała jak największej liczbie osób. Robili nawierzchnię z kostki granitowej u moich rodziców z Komorowie, efekt bardzo zadowalający...

----------


## wieslaw67

Jak widzę Wasze osiągnięcia, to aż się wstydzę pokazać alejki przed moim domem :Smile:

----------


## edde

odwagi! to tylko forum, wiele zniesie...  :smile:

----------


## marek121

ja mam kostkę nostalit
jednak żeby była ładna to wymaga mycia kercherem przynajmniej dwa razy do roku , w przeciwnym razie szybko porasta mchem i łatwo "łapie bród"

----------


## Amelia 2

:yes: Baaaardzo ładnie! Jestem zwolenniczką nostalitu

----------


## Blechert

> A ja też mam zryza czy granit szary czy rudy . Dach mam czarny a elewację brązowo żółtą a nawet lekko pomarańczową i sam nie wiem jaką kostkę dać.


Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że do jasnych elewacji klienci zamawiają kostkę szarą, a do żółtych i kolorowych kostkę szaro-rudą. A poza tym kostka szaro-ruda daje większe wrażenie, że to kamień a nie jakiś beton.

----------


## grazi

Popieram, tez wydaje mi sie ze szaro-zolta. pozdr

----------


## tacim

I stało się jest 70% szara oraz ruda i czarna będzie mix  :smile:  
mam teraz dylemat czy taras robic z kostki majster mówi, że lepiej betonową np libetu bo jest prosta a bruk krzywy i meble ogrodowe beda się kolebotać . Co wy na to ?

----------


## aniamgn

Witam
Jestem posiadaczką kostki granitowej od 12 lat i powiem szczerze że wymieniam z radością.Nie chodzi tu o wygląd-ten już się znudził ale przede wszystkim o odśnieżanie.Wkurzające,szczególnie jak są same kobiety w gospodarstwie.Mimo że położona dobrze to naturalne krzywizny są uciążliwe bardzo.
Zmieniam na Libet piccolę.Śliczna.
Aha,jeśli ktoś jest z Zielonej Góry to jest fajny ogród wystawowy Libetu obok centali rybnej, chyba al. zjednoczenia.
Można dostać oczopląsu i wreszcie zobaczyś wszystko w realu.Fachowo doradzą.

----------


## Tomciooo

> Witam
> Jestem posiadaczką kostki granitowej od 12 lat i powiem szczerze że wymieniam z radością.Nie chodzi tu o wygląd-ten już się znudził ale przede wszystkim o odśnieżanie.Wkurzające,szczególnie jak są same kobiety w gospodarstwie.Mimo że położona dobrze to naturalne krzywizny są uciążliwe bardzo.
> Zmieniam na Libet piccolę.Śliczna.
> Aha,jeśli ktoś jest z Zielonej Góry to jest fajny ogród wystawowy Libetu obok centali rybnej, chyba al. zjednoczenia.
> Można dostać oczopląsu i wreszcie zobaczyś wszystko w realu.Fachowo doradzą.


Cóż za wysublimowana autoreklama....  :smile:

----------


## Basiaw

> Cóż za wysublimowana autoreklama....


Jesteś pewien, że autoreklama? W prawdzie pierwsze słyszę, żeby ktoś wymieniał granit na kostkę betonową, ale może rzeczywiście odśnieżanie było tak uciążliwe, że ktoś postanowił to zmienić...
A co do samej wymienionej wyżej firmy, to w najbliższą sobotę wybieram się do Szczecina obejrzeć na żywo ich produkty, czy to oznacza autoreklamę? :wink: 

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## Tomciooo

> Jesteś pewien, że autoreklama? W prawdzie pierwsze słyszę, żeby ktoś wymieniał granit na kostkę betonową, ale może rzeczywiście odśnieżanie było tak uciążliwe, że ktoś postanowił to zmienić...
> A co do samej wymienionej wyżej firmy, to w najbliższą sobotę wybieram się do Szczecina obejrzeć na żywo ich produkty, czy to oznacza autoreklamę?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Basia


Jeżeli ktoś rejestruje się na takim forum w dniu napisania postu i jest to jego jeden jedyny post, w którym na dodatek zachwala firmą z konkretnej miejscowości oraz podaje jej adres to na 100% jest to autoreklama.

----------


## aniamgn

jeśli chodzi o rzekomą autoreklamę to zwyczajnie byłam ciekawa opinii o Libecie- które w sumie znalazłam i które sie potwierdziły.przepraszam że kogoś pochwaliłam, a to że piszę post w tym samym dniu co rejestracja to też grzech?

----------


## mamamilka

Basiaw - a można wiedzieć, gdzie konkretnie w Szczecinie to można obejrzeć? Byłabym zainteresowana...

----------


## Basiaw

> Basiaw - a można wiedzieć, gdzie konkretnie w Szczecinie to można obejrzeć? Byłabym zainteresowana...


Na stronie Libetu są adresy wszystkich przedstawicielstw, to w Szczecinie zdaje się na Szczawiowej, w sumie nie wiem za bardzo gdzie to jest, z mapa będziemy jechać :wink: 
My jesteśmy zdecydowani na ich kostkę, projektantka dopracowuje nam projekt (oferta w cenie jeśli się kupi kostkę a jak nie, to mam projekt za 400 zł), tylko musimy się zdecydować, czy antyczna czy inna. Za poważna decyzja, żeby opierac się tylko na obrazkach w internecie, więc w sobotę ruszamy na Szczecin :wink:

----------


## Basiaw

Przepraszam, wysłało mi się dwa razy ::-(:

----------


## mamamilka

Dzięki za odp.

----------


## ana-76

a u mnie dzisiaj panowie ruszyli z kostką  :smile:  tzn robią póki co totalną rozpierduchę wokół domu... wykopy do kolana... już się nie mogę doczekać efektu końcowego bo już mam dość piasku  wnoszonego do domu. Będzie semmelrock szaro-piaskowe castello antico + bradstone.

----------


## Basiaw

> Będzie semmelrock szaro-piaskowe castello antico + bradstone.


To ja poproszę o zdjęcia jak położą kostkę. Wprawdzie my zdecydowaliśmy się na Libet antico, ale one w tych antycznych klimatach chyba dosc podobne i chętnie oglądam wszystkie realizacje z tego typu płytek.
Trzymam kciuki za ładny podjazd i chodniczki.

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## Blechert

> To ja poproszę o zdjęcia jak położą kostkę. Wprawdzie my zdecydowaliśmy się na Libet antico, ale one w tych antycznych klimatach chyba dosc podobne i chętnie oglądam wszystkie realizacje z tego typu płytek.
> Trzymam kciuki za ładny podjazd i chodniczki.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Basia




A w jakiej cenie Libet antico? A ile za transport?

----------


## Basiaw

> A w jakiej cenie Libet antico? A ile za transport?


A to różnie, bo będzie część z Romano, część z Natulitu, ale po upuście będzie to ok. 70 zł za metr i transport po stronie producenta a z Wrocławia do mnie to jakieś 400 km jednak będzie.

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## grave

ja położyłem libet piccolę... i podoba mi się  :roll eyes:

----------


## Basiaw

> ja położyłem libet piccolę... i podoba mi się


W jednym kolorze czy jakiś wzorek?

----------


## Guliwerka

Ja też mam piccolę (granito i nero) z libetu. I też mi się podoba :smile:

----------


## edde

*grave, Guliwerka* fotki dawajcie, fotki...

----------


## grave

ja mam zółtą generalnie z brązowymi rombami pośrodku... fotki poszukam

----------


## Weigela

U mnie też właśnie kładą kostkę z Libetu.Antico Romano piaskowo-beżowa i Natulit też w tym samym kolorze.

----------


## Basiaw

> U mnie też właśnie kładą kostkę z Libetu.Antico Romano piaskowo-beżowa i Natulit też w tym samym kolorze.


Weigela, plisss, pokażesz jakieś zdjęcia? Jak nie chcesz na forum, to mogę maila podać. Czy robisz wszystko w jednym kolorze? Ja chcę położyć Natulit i Romano ale te ciemne, torfowy brąz a na alejki Terrano, ale takiej kompozycji to chyba nigdzie na zdjęciach nie znajdę, więc chętnie zobaczę te same kostki jasne ułożone u Ciebie.

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## czp01

> a u mnie dzisiaj panowie ruszyli z kostką  tzn robią póki co totalną rozpierduchę wokół domu... wykopy do kolana... już się nie mogę doczekać efektu końcowego bo już mam dość piasku  wnoszonego do domu. Będzie semmelrock szaro-piaskowe castello antico + bradstone.


Witam i ładnie proszę o fotki tego semmerlocka  - też będę kładł tą kostkę brukową i każda informacja i sugestia na ten temat jest cenna.

----------


## cieszynianka

My się przymierzamy do semmerlocka, ale w wersji stary bruk gdański. 
Może ktoś w międzyczasie taką sobie położył i się zamelduje ze zdjęciami  :wink:

----------


## rosa

> Witam
> Jestem posiadaczką kostki granitowej od 12 lat i powiem szczerze że wymieniam z radością.Nie chodzi tu o wygląd-ten już się znudził ale przede wszystkim o odśnieżanie.Wkurzające,szczególnie jak są same kobiety w gospodarstwie.Mimo że położona dobrze to naturalne krzywizny są uciążliwe bardzo.
> Zmieniam na Libet piccolę.Śliczna.


Pierwszy raz słyszę aby ktoś zmieniał kostkę granitową na betonkę! Bo sie znudziła i źle się odśnieża!
Ja mam podjazd ok. 30 metrowy z kostki granitowej i nie mam z tym żadnych problemów. Oczywiście trzeba się zdrowo namachać aby odśnieżyć 120m2 ale gdy się ma kostkę położoną przez fachowców na odpowiednim podłożu to w zimie w dni słoneczne ciepło gruntowe i sama kostka pomagają w odśnieżaniu co widać na poniższym zdjęciu.

----------


## rosa

A tak u mnie to samo miejsce wygląda latem.

----------


## Blechert

Basiaw - u mnie w dobrej cenie betonówka ale z Polbruku po rabacie.
Dodałem na moja stronkę zdjęcia kostki betonowej, niektóre nawet w bardzo dużych powiększeniach. 
Osobiście najbardziej podoba mi sie Napoli i sposób w jaki robią oni zwykły starobruk - mianowicie powierzchnia jest jakby "powygryzana", co powoduje, że gdy jest brudna wtedy jest ładniejsza o dziwo. Ale klienci i tak wolą kostki z posypką inaczej zwane płukanymi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Basiaw

> Basiaw - u mnie w dobrej cenie betonówka ale z Polbruku po rabacie.
> Dodałem na moja stronkę zdjęcia kostki betonowej, niektóre nawet w bardzo dużych powiększeniach. 
> Osobiście najbardziej podoba mi sie Napoli i sposób w jaki robią oni zwykły starobruk - mianowicie powierzchnia jest jakby "powygryzana", co powoduje, że gdy jest brudna wtedy jest ładniejsza o dziwo. Ale klienci i tak wolą kostki z posypką inaczej zwane płukanymi. Pozdrawiam


No proszę, to juz nie bronisz tak stanowczo granitu, czy rynek wymógł elastyczność? :wink: 
U mnie decyzje zapadły, w czerwcu układamy nawierzchnię z kostek w typie antico, wszystko w ciemnym kolorze (torfowy brąz), bez paseczków i zdobników, do ozdabiania i rozjaśniania będą rosliny.
Gro powierzchni będzie stanowiło terrano (widoczne na zdjęciu) a na podjeździe kostka grubsza, natulit, ale ten sam kolor i wygląd podobny.

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## Blechert

Basiaw - nie rynek jako taki, tylko panie w szpilkach wymogły na mnie zainteresowanie się bardziej płaskimi materiałami niż granit :smile:

----------


## ana-76

a Panie w szpilkach  to nie rynek?

----------


## sebsa

> Basiaw - nie rynek jako taki, tylko panie w szpilkach wymogły na mnie zainteresowanie się bardziej płaskimi materiałami niż granit



Blechert a można u ciebie liczyć na naprawdę dobrą cenkę dla kostki NOVA GRANIT bądź PICCOLA ok 120 mb  z dostawą w okolice Łodzi. Nie mam jeszcze dopracowanego projektu. Ale w grę wchodziłyby kolory: Grafit, szary, żółty(najmniej)
Proszę o propozycje na PRIV -  ewentualnie prośba o kompleksową wycenę całości usługi jeśli obejmujecie terenem działania łódzkie i bylibyście zainteresowani. Jeśli coś służę zdjęciami terenu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

Sebsa - potwierdzam, wysyłam towar na całą Polskę a robocizna to zawsze rzecz do dogadania. Wysłałem odp. na priv. Najłatwiej mi się odpowiada na maile kierowane bezpośrednio na: [email protected]

----------


## Zakrzów

Doradźcie jaką kostkę wybrać do mojego domu. Planowałam jasny szary plus grafit, kostka płukana AVanti(polbruk) lub Piccola(Libet Decco Ellegante), bo chyba najbardziej pasuje, ale zaczynam mieć wątpliwości czy to dobry wybór. Czy nie lepiej dać zwykłą, nie płukaną, w tym samym kształcie, np. Carmino z Polbruku. A najbardziej to chyba podobają mi się duże płyty Semmelrock La Linia w tych kolorach. Ewentualnie inny kolor z Libetu Colormix Piccola lub z Polbruku Carmino latte z grafitem???

----------


## Basiaw

Skąd ja to znam... dylemat nie dający spac w nocy, co wybrac, żeby dobrze wybrać...
Jestem stosunkowo świeżo po tych rozterkach i powiem, co my zrobiliśmy - odrzuciliśmy wszystkie szlaczki, wzorki i wybraliśmy jeden kolor, ale 3 "odmiany", konkretnie z Libet Decco w torfowym brązie Romano, Natulit i Terrano.
Uważam, że wybór był idealny, jest neutralnie a jednocześnie w żadnym razie nie nudno, bo na dobra sprawę każda kostka ma odmienny odcień a ponieważ całosc jest stonowana, to nie gryzie się ani z elewacją ani z tym wszystkim, co jest w ogrodzie i nie przytłacza zieleni ale się z nią komponuje.

Nieobiektywnie powiem, że przy Twoim domu Libet decco w tym kolorze też by pasował :Smile: 

To tak przy okazji pokażę, jak wygląda ta kostka po ułożeniu.

----------


## Zakrzów

Dziękuję za odpowiedź : )
Ładnie to u Ciebie wyszło. Podoba mi się. 
Właśnie jak wybrać, żeby dobrze wybrać a nie przesadzić. 
U nas miało być minimalistycznie, zimnoo, ale zaczynam pękać czy nie ocieplić wizerunku  :big grin:

----------


## Basiaw

Ocieplajcie :Smile:   Dom to nie muzeum, żeby wchodząc na podwórko człowiek stawał na bacznośc i mówił szeptem :Smile: 

Życzę trafionej decyzji, bo to jednak wybór na lata jeśli nie na całe życie...

----------


## frelka

Ja nieco poza tematem głównym:
*Basiaw*, jaki masz kolor elewacji? Jakiej firmy tynk?
Szukam fajnych zieleni, a na moim monitorze Twoja mi się podoba (bo to zieleń, prawda?)  :smile:

----------


## Basiaw

> Ja nieco poza tematem głównym:
> *Basiaw*, jaki masz kolor elewacji? Jakiej firmy tynk?
> Szukam fajnych zieleni, a na moim monitorze Twoja mi się podoba (bo to zieleń, prawda?)


Frelka, to rzeczywiście zieleń, nazwałabym ja jasną oliwką.
Co do producenta, to kupowaliśmy w tej firmie:
http://www.chemstan.pl/index.html

ale czy oni działają tylko na rynku lokalnym czy mają filie, to nie mam pojęcia.
Z koloru jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, na domu tynk jest od 4 latach, na budynku garażowym ten sam położony tej wiosny i wyglądają identycznie. Jak ptak narobi, to bez problemu się zmywa, mchu od północnej strony się nie boję, to był naprawdę dobry wybór.

----------


## lutca

Cześć
My postawiliśmy na nostalit ze względu na ilość m2







Pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Basiaw

Lutca, kawał bruku :Smile:  Ile metrów Wam wyszło do wybrukowania?

----------


## lutca

> Lutca, kawał bruku Ile metrów Wam wyszło do wybrukowania?


no niestety 290  :sad:

----------


## laparia

Witam

Lutca możesz napisać jaka grubość kostki i jeśli to możliwe i nie jest tajemnicą to jaka cena i producent. Czy przy dużych autach pow. 3.5 t nic się nie dzieje z kostką. Ja mam ponad 300 m2

----------


## lukep3

a ja mam 350 i nie wiem na co się zdecydować - a może grys granitowy....

----------


## lukep3

z jaką ceną prezentowanego libetu, kostki granitowej trzeba się liczyć? robo+materiał

----------


## mjakob

Podłącze się.

Ja się sprawuje grys np. 2-8mm na podjezdzie? Niestety częśc podjazdu jest stroma i tu się obawiam. Pod spodem kliniec.
Niestety tez mam łącznie ze 300m2 i tak myślałem żeby narazie wysypać grysem część, zagęścić a potem z upływem czasu wykończyć kostką.

----------


## lutca

> Witam
> 
> Lutca możesz napisać jaka grubość kostki i jeśli to możliwe i nie jest tajemnicą to jaka cena i producent. Czy przy dużych autach pow. 3.5 t nic się nie dzieje z kostką. Ja mam ponad 300 m2


Cześć,cześć.
Najpierw kostka miała być z Libetu ale nie mieli w hurtowni takiej ilości koloru o który nam chodziło więc zdecydowaliśmy się na Polbruk 6cm.
Jeszcze nikt mi nie wjeżdżał dużymi autami więc nie mogę ocenić czy pod tym względem jest wytrzymała ale ja przewiduję tylko szambiarkę przy wjeździe i auto z węglem.
Wykonawca zapewniał że będzie ok. Jak patrzyłam jak to robią to myślę że ma rację.
Jeśli chodzi o cenę to umawialiśmy się na koszty liczone materiał + robocizna i wyszło średnio 110zł/m2 ale trzeba przyznać że w tej cenie są obrzeża, krawężniki, palisada przy wjeździe do garażu i dwie pokrywy na szambo. A to są dość drogie elementy. O tyle dobrze że firma która nam to robiła ma własny skład, jak zabrakło to dowieźli a jak zostało to zabrali bez wliczania w koszty.
Pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## grzegorz_si

A co firma daje na podbudowę i jakiej grubości? Bo to głównie robi cenę.

----------


## lutca

> A co firma daje na podbudowę i jakiej grubości? Bo to głównie robi cenę.


witaj

na podbudowę była podsypka z piasku z cementem grubości średnio 30cm, na podjeździe do garażu więcej.
no cementu poszło sporo i też sporo kosztował

----------


## grzegorz_si

> witaj
> 
> na podbudowę była podsypka z piasku z cementem grubości średnio 30cm, na podjeździe do garażu więcej.
> no cementu poszło sporo i też sporo kosztował


No to już wiadomo skąd taka atrakcyjna cena  :smile:

----------


## lukep3

gruz w której jest m.in. cegła pełna czerwona nadaje się nad podbudowę pod kostkę?

----------


## lutca

> No to już wiadomo skąd taka atrakcyjna cena


Wiesz co, nie będą po tej kostce jeździć 10,15 czy więcej tonowe samochody.
Na autko z węglem i szambiarkę ma wystarczyć. Tak zapewniał wykonawca i ja mu wierzę :smile:  a ta cena wcale nie jest taka bardzo atrakcyjna.

----------


## salateria

Ja też mam ok 200 m2 kostki. Chciałabym, żeby kolor kostki grał ładnie z charakterem i kolorem domu. Moje ostatnie typy to Akropol Kasztan Libetu na podjazd i piccolo na dróżki. Zastanawiam się czy na taras dać Piccolo czy Akropol. Macie doświadczenie?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja też mam ok 200 m2 kostki. Chciałabym, żeby kolor kostki grał ładnie z charakterem i kolorem domu. Moje ostatnie typy to Akropol Kasztan Libetu na podjazd i piccolo na dróżki. Zastanawiam się czy na taras dać Piccolo czy Akropol. Macie doświadczenie?


Ja w takim zestawieniu zrobiłem taras z akropolu i mi się podoba. W ogóle ta kostka jest fajna, bo czy brudna, czy czysta, z wykwiatami, czy nie to i tak fajnie wygląda  :wink:

----------


## Blechert

Generalnie najbardziej sprawdzają się kostki w ciemnych kolorach. Szczególnie brud widać jasnych z posypką.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Generalnie najbardziej sprawdzają się kostki w ciemnych kolorach. Szczególnie brud widać jasnych z posypką.


Ale przyznasz, że taka kostka jak jest czysta to robi największe wrażenie...  :smile: 
Ja doszedłem jednak do wniosku, że wrażenie będę robił otaczającą mnie roślinnością, bo z tego co widzę, jak dookoła pustynia, to fakt: tylko kostkę widać, ale jak jest pięknie ogród zarośnięty, to oko już tej kostki nie zauważa. Z resztą: świruje się tylko na początku, potem te kosteczki powszednieją, a czarne, rdzawe, czy zielone zacieki na kostce z posypką wyglądają koszmarnie. Bieganie z myjką ciśnieniową raz w miesiącu mi się nie podoba...

----------


## salateria

Grzegorz, a wrzucałeś gdzieś zdjęcia tarasu? Jestem ciekawa jak to wygląda. Masz kasztan?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz, a wrzucałeś gdzieś zdjęcia tarasu? Jestem ciekawa jak to wygląda. Masz kasztan?


 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...RATUNKU!/page2
pod tym linkiem wkleiłem kilka zdjęć.
Ja mam kasztan i mi się podoba. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## salateria

Grzegorz_si. Też mi się podoba! Będzie zatem kasztan. A ścieżki masz kasztanem piccolo zrobione?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz_si. Też mi się podoba! Będzie zatem kasztan. A ścieżki masz kasztanem piccolo zrobione?


Tak: kasztan piccola i pastello piccola (nie wiem czy nazwy dobrze piszę).
Powiem Ci szczerze, że akropol wygląda dużo fajniej od tej drobnej (moim zdaniem przynajmniej). Jak słońce zaświeci bokiem to na tym Akropolu, zwłaszcza na dużej powierzchni widać te wypustki i daje to ciekawy efekt.
Jak długo będzie ładna to nie wiem, ale widziałem akropol po 8 (podobno) latach: bardzo wypłowiała, tych wypustków już tak nie widać, ale przez to że taka plamiasta i ciemna wyglądała w porządku: ładnie się zestarzała.
Wybrałem, albo raczej żona wybrała  :smile:  tą kostkę, ze względu na cenę (chciałem posypkę), ale teraz mi pasuje, choć na palecie wygląda okropnie - nie przestrasz się. Pilnuj, żeby Ci dobrze mieszali: ze WSZYSTKICH palet a nie tylko z 3-4 wybranych. 
Ten błąd popełnił pierwszy wykonawca, którego pożegnałem na szczęście szybko: układał chodnik z 3 palet, w których wszystkie kostki miały ten sam odcień. Drugich nie trzeba było pilnować: sami rozpakowali wszystkie palety i wybierali kolory, tak żeby zrobić pełny miks. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

grzegorz_si - na ten taras, wejście i plac, parę groszy wydałeś :smile:  5 zł nie kosztowało :smile:

----------


## salateria

blechert.pl, nas podsumowali cudownie za kostkę :smile:  Przerażona jestem kwotą. DO tego musimy zrobić ogrodzenie z 3 stron. Wykańczać środka jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy  :wink:

----------


## konarski

Witam. Ja mam w planach ułożyć w tym sezonie kostkę wokół domu, ale co i jak to jeszcze nie wiem i pewnie nie będę miał dużego wpływu na to znając moją żonę  :smile:  Jesteśmy na tyle dobrej pozycji, że mój teść prowadzi niewielką firmę lokalną, która zajmuje się układaniem kostki brukowej więc wybór wykonawcy jest oczywisty  :smile:  Jeśli ktoś by chciał pooglądać jego realizacje zapraszam na jego stronę, ale żeby nie robić reklamy na forum sami ją wyszukajcie w Googlu, dostępna na 1 miejscu pod hasłami "kostka brukowa końskie" lub "ogrody końskie". Pozdrawiam

----------


## salateria

Konarski, niezła reklama  :wink:

----------


## konarski

> Konarski, niezła reklama


Hej. Jest to na tyle mała i lokalna firma, ze na 99,9% nikt z forum nie skorzysta z ich usług, a na stronie jest trochę fajnych zdjęć do pooglądania i o to mi tylko chodziło  :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Jeśli Admin Cię nakryje, skasuje albo zablokuje konto. Przeczytaj regulamin. Widziałem tu kasowanie nawet za bardziej błahe rzeczy.

----------


## Kysha

Mój do to ten 

Ułożyliśmy schody ( jeszcze nie ostateczny wygląd).Na schody poszła palisada kolor brąz ( o ile to jest brąz) no i kostka kolor żółty (to jest posypka z granitu).



Mam takie myśli ze te kolory nie pasują do mojego domu.Moja Wiera nie ma jeszcze koloru elewacji który chce żeby była to kawa z mlekiem podmurówka będzie też brązowa ciemna a dach ma kolor czekoladowy.Jaką kostkę wybrać wokół domu,na rabaty,taras z tyłu itd.Myślałam o brązowej lub szarej połączonej z żółtym.Doradźcie mi coś bo zwariuje.Ta palisada na schodach będzie też po zakończeniu pociągnięta olejem do impregnacji który uwydatnia kolor wiec będzie ładniejszy niż obecnie mam taką nadzieję :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Kysha - masz rację, że coś Ci nie pasuje. Takie schody robiło się z braku laku jakieś 10-15 lat temu. Teraz są znacznie ładniejsze sposoby na schody zwłaszcza do tak ładnego domu. 
Na przykład teraz mam zamówienie od klienta z Krakowa, który obrzeże schodów i całego ogrodu robi z granitowej palisady. Zobacz zdjęcia u mnie w zakładce cennik granitu. Tam są 2 zdjęcia schodów z brukiem. Nie namawiam na cały plac z granitu plus płyty, ale żeby chociaż brzegi schodów zrobić jak nie z ciętej palisady granitowej to np. kostki murowej 15x15 lub krawężniczków surowo łupanych 10x20x40 układanych w pionie lub poziomie. 
Jeszcze jedna uwaga. Granit wyjdzie taniej od kostki z posypką, którą widzę na zdjęciu.

----------


## lukep3

"Granit wyjdzie taniej od kostki z posypką, którą widzę na zdjęciu. " - hmmm
na moim przykładzie - ilość 300 m2
biorę "tylko" pod uwagę położenie i koszt zakupu kostki

granit: jakieś 300 zł/t z transportem w rozmiarze 6/8 - co daje ok 50 zł/m2 , położenie 55 zł = 300 m2 x 105 zł = 31500 zł
z posypką: kostka wychodzi ok 50 zł/m2, położenie ok 23 zł = 21900 zł 

jakby nie liczył na moim przykładzie różnica to ok 10 tys zł - 
reasumując na małych powierzchniach czyli do 100 m2 nie ma co się zastanawiać tylko kłaść granit , a na dużych należy już doszukiwać się innych rozwiązań

----------


## lukep3

chyba że kolega blechert zrobi jakąś promocyjną cenę  :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Kostka z posypką bez rabatu kosztuje ok. 80 zł m2 a łupek granitowy kosztuje poniżej 20 zł m2. Koszty transportu zależą od tego, gdzie kto mieszka. Koszty ułożenia bardzo wahają się w zależności od solidności ekipy, więc nie wnikam w robociznę w tym konkretnym przypadku.

----------


## Liwko

> Kostka z posypką bez rabatu kosztuje ok. 80 zł m2 a łupek granitowy kosztuje poniżej 20 zł m2. Koszty transportu zależą od tego, gdzie kto mieszka. Koszty ułożenia bardzo wahają się w zależności od solidności ekipy, więc nie wnikam w robociznę w tym konkretnym przypadku.


Jak się kładzie ten łupek, jakie warstwy?

----------


## Nefer

Dopiero dziś drugi dzień - stan prac na wczoraj :

----------


## Blechert

Liwko - gdy masz gotową podbudowę, wtedy ostanie 15 cm do powierzchni zero wypełniasz suchym betonem w który wbijasz każdy łupek osobno. Najczęściej pionowo bo są za chude na kładzenie płasko. Duże idą płasko. Towar luzem na kupie i efekt po ułożeniu - zdjęcia w cenniku na mojej stronie, pozycja nr 1.

----------


## ANNNJA

Nefer- bardzo elegancko wygląda ta kostka...  :wink: 
co to za firma? a te białe wstawki to co?? bardzo mi się podoba to połączenie!

----------


## Nefer

Na razie nie widać jej urody, bo jest zakurzona, niezaimperegnowana i w ogóle jest "w trakcie"  :smile:  
Nie widać też na zdjęciu, że ma fajnie pofałdowaną powierzchnię. 
To Kefal : http://www.kefal.pl/index.php?option...d=71&Itemid=83

U mnie połączenie Deva ciemny brąz i Deva Elite szary (choć w rzeczywistości jest on raczej śmietankowy - to kostka płukana)

----------


## Nefer

Tu widać jej rzeczywisty kolor :

Prace trwają : polewanie w celu związania podsypki.

wyjście z domku : 



Pdd oknem kuchennym - klombik - nie wiadomo co tam będzie rosło - po prawej chodnik do śmietnika



widok na śmietnik od strony ogrodu :





chodnik  z boku domu : 





Prace trwają  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko - gdy masz gotową podbudowę, wtedy ostanie 15 cm do powierzchni zero wypełniasz suchym betonem w który wbijasz każdy łupek osobno. Najczęściej pionowo bo są za chude na kładzenie płasko. Duże idą płasko. Towar luzem na kupie i efekt po ułożeniu - zdjęcia w cenniku na mojej stronie, pozycja nr 1.


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## lukep3

nefer ładny podjazd z tej kostki - jaka cena kostki?

----------


## Liwko

Nefer, tylko bardzo uważajcie przy gołoledzi :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Liwko  :smile:  :smile:  Na szczęście powierzchnia pofałdowana - a po pasach będzie łatwiej do domu trafić  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko  Na szczęście powierzchnia pofałdowana - a po pasach będzie łatwiej do domu trafić


To że po pasach łatwiej to ja wiem :big grin: , ale to pofałdowanie, podczas gołoledzi, właśnie będzie szczególnie niebezpieczne.

----------


## ellaj

A co radzilibyscie polozyc na stromy wjazd do garazu w piwnicy, zeby nie bylo sliskie w zimie?

----------


## amazonka22

w naszym regionie bardzo popularna jest kostka firmy gladio . tez mam kilku znajmoych co ja kładło i sa zadowoleni. my kostke bedziemy robić pewnie za kilka lat. ale fajnie popatrzec jak kto s ma juz wsyztsko na osttani guzik  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> A co radzilibyscie polozyc na stromy wjazd do garazu w piwnicy, zeby nie bylo sliskie w zimie?


Ja bym zrobił ponacinany w poprzek i z lekkim spadem beton. Położył bym pod niego kable grzejne.

----------


## Blechert

ellaj - płyty granitowe płomieniujemy, żeby nie były śliskie. Pod wpływem płomieniowania są jak papier ścierny.

----------


## ellaj

Kupilismy kostke betonowa. 
Mam nadzieje, ze sie nie pozabijamy na niej :smile:

----------


## VIP Jacek

My zamówiliśmy na taras i opaskę kostkę z Libetu - Natulit i Romano wszystko w kolorze piaskowo - beżowym. Jak dla nas wzór i kolor super.
Wcześniej zrobiliśmy schody z kostki z Jadaru i palisadę z podkładów kolejowych. 
Jadar coś nie dba o swoją ofertę. Reklamuje kolory, ale później okazuje się, że ich nie ma.

----------


## 6mastroiani

Osobiście proponuje  kostkę granitowa, wizualnie i praktycznie jest bardzo OK

----------


## kaziokrol

ja co do kostki brukowej moge powiedziec tylko ze nie patrzcie na konca na wyglad a na szczeliny jakie sa pomiedzy kostkami, polozylem 5  lat temu przed domem kostke nie wiem jaki to ko konca wzor ale cos takiego ze mozna ukladac je i rowno i w kola roznego rodzaju, powiem wam tragedia, po roku mam pelno mchu pomiedzy kostka bo szczeliny jednak jak kostka nie jest rowna sa nie uniknione!! niepolecam zadnych wymyslinych ksztaltow !!! chyba ze z jakies wzorki fajne ale to z typowo dopasowanych kostek!!

----------


## salateria

Nefer, kostka boska! Też się zastanawiam nad opaską wokół domu w kolorze kasztanowym. Ale mi dałeś do myślenia. Wygląda super!

----------


## Nefer

A dziękuję - myśl, kombinuj. Mnie się podobają takie poste formy.

----------


## Blechert

kaziokrol - szczeliny nie mają wiele wspólnego z mchem. On po prostu lubi rosnąć na kostce zacienionej przez drzewa lub dom. Albo pryskasz chemią i szorujesz albo natura robi swoje :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> kaziokrol - szczeliny nie mają wiele wspólnego z mchem. On po prostu lubi rosnąć na kostce zacienionej przez drzewa lub dom. Albo pryskasz chemią i szorujesz albo natura robi swoje


Pryskania nie polecam. Ludzie pryskają Roumdupem albo innym badziewiem opartym na glifosacie nie będąc świadomym ich toksyczności. 
Takie środki są szczególnie niebezpieczne dla kobiet w ciąży.
Mech to myjką ciśnieniową idzie elegancko wypłukać, ja ze swojej strony jestem za naturą i tyle. Po kostce chodzimy, roślinność podziwiamy, niech więc roślinność będzie głównym akcentem posesji a nie jakiś beton  :smile:

----------


## salateria

A zakładacie wzdłuż ścieżek ekobord?

----------


## Blechert

Ekobord nie wygląda ładnie, bo kiepsko przylega zwłaszcza do granitu. Lepiej obmurować krawężniki betonem po skosie. Taniej, szybciej i ładniej.

----------


## agusiaof

Witam, poszukuję godnej polecenia firmy bądź osób zajmujących się układaniem kostki brukowej z okolic Rudy Śląskiej (woj.śląskie)

----------


## ellaj

Czy jest mozliwe, aby kostka brukowa popekala i pokruszyly sie brzegi po polozeniu, a nastepnie walcowaniu (ubijaniu)?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Czy jest mozliwe, aby kostka brukowa popekala i pokruszyly sie brzegi po polozeniu, a nastepnie walcowaniu (ubijaniu)?


Czy masz na myśli to co u mnie się porobiło?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...(ZDJ%C4%98CIA)

Tyle, że u mnie to się to zrobiło nie w wyniku ubijania. Jakiego producenta masz kostkę i jaką?

----------


## ellaj

Troche w mniejszym stopniu, ale tak.
Mam Betard Viale barwy jesieni.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Troche w mniejszym stopniu, ale tak.
> Mam Betard Viale barwy jesieni.


No to reklamuj. Masz do dyspozycji dwie drogi:
1. Do sprzedawcy z tytułu niezgodności towaru z umową.
2. Do producenta z tytułu gwarancji. 

Jeżeli nie minęło jeszcze 6 miesięcy od daty zakupu to wal z punktu 1. Zanim cokolwiek zgłosisz i napiszesz idź do prawnika niech Ci doradzi sensownie, lub do rzecznika konsumentów.

Mnie Libet przyznał się do błędu na etapie produkcji, którego wynikiem jest taki stan kostki. Niestety na razie sprawa wisi w martwym punkcie.

----------


## ellaj

Ale u mnie to podobno wina wykonawcy, bo uzywal zageszczarki bez nakladki gumowej. Najprawdopodobniej.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ale u mnie to podobno wina wykonawcy, bo uzywal zageszczarki bez nakladki gumowej. Najprawdopodobniej.


A używał? Byłeś przy ubijaniu?
To bardzo łatwo rozpoznać.
Wklej zdjęcia to zobaczymy. Blechert jest tutaj fachowcem to coś napisze z pewnością.

----------


## ellaj

Tato byl przy tym. Mowi, ze nie mial.
Nie ma mi kto zrobic tych zdjec.
Nie moge sie nikogo doprosic :sad:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Tato byl przy tym. Mowi, ze nie mial.
> Nie ma mi kto zrobic tych zdjec.
> Nie moge sie nikogo doprosic


Jak brukarze porozbijali te kostki to oni zapłacą za ich wymianę. Mam nadzieję, że kasy za robotę jeszcze nie dostali.
Generalnie nóż się w kieszeni otwiera, jak się u nas cudzych pieniędzy i cudzej pracy nie szanuje.
Kostki betonowej NIE wolno ubijać maszyną bez nakładki.

----------


## ellaj

Niestety, juz wszystko rozliczone.
Fachowiec byl z polecenia. U kolezanki z forum polozyl bardzo ladnie i wydawal sie znac na rzeczy.
Tato nawet pytal czy to nie uszkodzi kostki. Powiedzial, ze nie. To moze mial jednak cos zalozone.
Ale w takim razie skad pekniecia i wyszczerbienia.
Podloze nie bylo idealnie rowne i walac po tych kostkach je wyrownal. Niszczac bruk.
Jasna doopa!  Zawsze cos.

----------


## grzegorz_si

To ustal szybko winnego i reklamuj!
Zanim zareklamujesz to prawnik sensowny, lub rzecznik konsumentów.
Za dużo to wszystko pieniędzy kosztowało, żeby darować. 
Za bardzo w tym kraju "fachmani" i producenci się rozbestwili i czasem w bezczelny sposób przepuszczają  nie swoje pieniądze.

----------


## ellaj

Mam w koncu zdjecia tej kostki brukowej.
Nie jest tragicznie, ale widac te uszczerbki i pekniecie na jednej kostce.
Fuga tez, jakas taka niewypelniona. Nie wiem, czy to ma tak byc?

----------


## grzegorz_si

Nie jestem fachowcem. Moim zdaniem:
Firma powinna powymieniać pęknięte kostki i uszczerbane - jeżeli zamówiłeś u nich usługę z materiałem.
Niewypełnione fugi to standard, firma powinna wpaść jeszcze raz lub dwa i dosypać tego piachu, pozamiatać. Jak nie masz cierpliwości to sam możesz to zrobić. 2 minuty zajmie.

Generalnie tragedii na tych zdjęciach nie widać. Mogę Cię pocieszyć, że Twoja kostka wygląda o niebo lepiej i solidniej niż moja LIBETU. Jak porównasz zdjęcia i krawędzie to od razu zobaczysz różnice. 
Jak widzę Twoje zdjęcia to krew mnie zalewa, że taki bubel od Libetu dostałem!

----------


## ellaj

Kostke rodzice kupili sami. 
Fachowiec tylko polozyl.
Grzegorz-si, ale jak sie widzialo kostke z prosciutenkimi brzegami przed polozeniem to tez szlag trafia.

----------


## adriado

Pochwalę się swoją kostką. Kostka brudna, prace ogrodowe trwają.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> Pochwalę się swoją kostką. Kostka brudna, prace ogrodowe trwają.


my na tym samym etapie, możesz napisać co to za producent model i cena ewentualnie...?
dz

----------


## marynata

Adriado,pięknie.
Powiedzcie mi czy są jakieś przepisy mówiące o odległościach utwardzanych powierzchni od sąsiada czy drogi?

----------


## adriado

Dzięki za pozytywne opinie  :smile:  
Kostka to semmelrock pastella antarcyt oraz jasny szary. Wymiary są trzy: 20x30, 20x20 oraz 15x20. Kupowaliśmy na palety.

----------


## Elfir

> Adriado,pięknie.
> Powiedzcie mi czy są jakieś przepisy mówiące o odległościach utwardzanych powierzchni od sąsiada czy drogi?


Nie - ale zasadniczo powinno się utwardzać tak, jak było wyrysowane na planie zagospodarowania działki składanej w Starostwie.

----------


## marynata

Właśnie chcę tak zrobić,utwardzę zgodnie z projektem,natomiast po odbiorze utwardzę potrzebną mi resztę na"zgłoszenie".
Myślałam że zrobię tą część legalnie"na zgłoszenie"w czasie trwania budowy,ale w starostwie panie mi mówią że tak nie można,muszę czekać do odbioru.Paranoja.

----------


## nini

Z takiej kostki ułożyliśmy taras

----------


## autorus

Ja na początku zrobiłem parking a teraz muszę zrobić resztę kostki i mam trochę problemu czy ciągnąc z obecnej czy coś nowego i jak to połączyć  :smile: 











Kostka zwykła szara simerlock + dodatki grafitowej. Ogólnie wyszło to dużo ładniej niż sobie na początku wyobrażałem.

----------


## Blechert

autorus - lepiej nie kombinuj za dużo z kolorami bo może wyjść pstrokacizna. Teraz ludzie często mają tak dziwnie skomponowane place, że aż daje po oczach nadmiar "twórczości" :smile:

----------


## autorus

Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę bardzo dobrze  :smile:  Najgorsze jest przekombinowanie.

----------


## edde

> Z takiej kostki ułożyliśmy taras


jaka to kostka i wymiary?

----------


## nini

Jest to Polbruk City płukany szary 24x24 cm i grafitowy 16x16 cm

----------


## Kysha

Hej.Prosze o jakieś rady.Schody mam z palisady brązowej z żółtym wypełnieniem.Co do niej dobrać jaki kolor czy mam kłaść wszystko żółte?/img/

----------


## marynata

> Hej.Prosze o jakieś rady.Schody mam z palisady brązowej z żółtym wypełnieniem.Co do niej dobrać jaki kolor czy mam kłaść wszystko żółte?/img/


masz fotę tej kostki z elewacją?

----------


## tadekl4

Planuję położenie kostki.Czy ktoś mógł by podać cenę kompletną czyli materiał i robocizna za 1m.Z góry bardzo dziękuje.

----------


## autorus

kolego zlituj się, myślisz ze tu są same wróżki?  Musisz podać więcej szczegółów.

----------


## nini

> Planuję położenie kostki.Czy ktoś mógł by podać cenę kompletną czyli materiał i robocizna za 1m.Z góry bardzo dziękuje.


Cena za m2 kostki może być bardzo różna...

----------


## ewanz

> Dzięki za pozytywne opinie  
> Kostka to semmelrock pastella antarcyt oraz jasny szary. Wymiary są trzy: 20x30, 20x20 oraz 15x20. Kupowaliśmy na palety.


zarówno domek jak i kostka prezentują się swietnie!  :smile: 
jak się użytkuje kostke z posypką na podjeździe? dzisiaj na składzie odradzano nam ten rodzaj, z powodu trudności z  usunieciem z niej piasku, w szczególności, gdy wjazd jest z piaszczystej drogi.

----------


## p1oterek

Witam,
Położyłem kostkę nostalit i starobruk. Jedna i druga wygląda fajnie. Dwa rodzaje ...........bo kupione okazyjnie  :smile:  Świeżo położone - nie zamiecione.

----------


## marynata

p1oterek,bardzo fajnie wyszło.
Prosto,bez zbędnych kolorów i esów floresów doprowadzających do oczopląsów.Super.

----------


## p1oterek

marynata - pomysł na rozmieszczenie kolorów i kształt pomysł mojej Anusi - ja byłem zaangażowany w łopatologię stosowaną i układałem/docinałem kostkę jak zostało mi paluszkiem wskazane i zakomunikowane werbalnie  :smile:

----------


## adriado

ewanz wjazd mamy z piaszczystej drogi. Usuwałam szczotką z kostki ziemię czarną i piach suchy i nie było problemów, ale może faktycznie z kostki bez posypki łatwiej się zmiata. Choć nigdy nie zamiatałam piachu z kostki bez posypki.

----------


## ewanz

ja też nigdy: ani z jednej ani z drugiej, ale niedługo będę praktykować  :big grin:  dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## savee

A ma ktoś może kostkę Polbruk City albo Jadar Luna, bez posypki, i mógłby podzielić się zdjęciami?
Chcieliśmy Libet Akropol, ale nasz brukarz, wybrany na drodze długich eliminacji, akurat Libetu nie ma. Pewnie można zmienić brukarza, ale mamy tylko 40m2 do ułożenia, i strasznie nam się krzywią brukarze, że tak mało, a jak skończą się krzywić to dają cenę zaporową. Ot taki to kryzys mamy.

----------


## lukep3

no tak 40 m2 to całe nic więc tym bardziej czy nie lepiej na tak małej powierzchni  kamień położyć i mieć spokój z posypkami, przebarwieniami, i innymi wykwitami....?

----------


## savee

> no tak 40 m2 to całe nic więc tym bardziej czy nie lepiej na tak małej powierzchni  kamień położyć i mieć spokój z posypkami, przebarwieniami, i innymi wykwitami....?


Pewnie lepiej  :smile:  Tylko że za kostkę granitową powiedzieli nam 250 zł/m2. A do tego dojdzie jeszcze jakaś kwota za część podjazdu poza naszą działką, powiedzmy 30m2.. I jak to się wszystko doda do kupy to wychodzi naprawdę porządna kasa.

----------


## nini

> A ma ktoś może kostkę Polbruk City albo Jadar Luna, bez posypki, i mógłby podzielić się zdjęciami?


Mam Polbruk City na tarasie, ale płukany a nie gładki.

----------


## savee

Eh, z tego Polbruk City chyba nic nie wyjdzie ostatecznie, dziś brukarz nam powiedział że obdzwonił wszystkie znane sobie hurtownie i nigdzie go nie mają. :/

----------


## nini

My kupowaliśmy w PSB, sprowadzili nam na zamówienie, bo zależało nam na tej kostce.

----------


## aLien01

Planuje polbruku około 180m2 w związku z tym myślę jak obniżyć koszt położenia. Czy ktoś z was wykorzystał może kostkę grafitową typu Holland bez frezu i do tego dać droższą kostkę płukaną białą. Biała kostka by odcinała brzegi + dodatkowe motywy ozdobne. Ktoś to przerabiał i może pokazać efekt?

----------


## Blechert

alien01 - żeby potanić a zarazem podnieść standard podjazdu proponuję zwrócić uwagę na łupek granitowy. m2 kosztuje poniżej 20 zł. Zdjęcia naturalnego łupka u mnie na stronie w cenniku.

----------


## ewanz

proszę, podzielcie się ze mną Waszą wiedzą w temacie:
1)czy przy układaniu kostki za cięcie obrzeży krawężnikowych  o szer. 6cm płaci się dodatkowo? U mnie krwężnik bedzie szedł po delikatnym łuku tworząc miejsce na rabatę kwiatową.
2) ile wynosi wykonanie odwodnienia przy pomocy zamontowania czyszczaków i rury drenarskiej?
3) jaka szeroka fuga ( z piasku) może być przed drzwiami wejściowymi do domu? czyli jak blisko progu powinna dochodzić kostka?

będę wdzięczna za wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## Blechert

ewanz -  jaką kostkę masz na myśli? Betonówka czy granit? Łuki to kupa roboty zwłaszcza w betonówce. Granit jest bardziej plastyczny.

----------


## ewanz

chodzi mi tylko o kwestie krawężników. Do nich dołożona jest kostka betonowa Akropol z Libetu.

----------


## salateria

Ja mam do położenia ponad 300 metrów kostki. Wybrałam Libet, ale nasz brukarz nie chce kłaść Libetu. Mówi, że beton to beton i Awbud to jest to samo. Nie wiem co mam robić teraz. Brukarz fajny, przystępny cenowo za robociznę, ale uparty jak osioł. Inny brukarz zrobi Libet ale robociznę ma droższą o 40 zł na metrze. Przepłacać za Libet? Możecie sobie łatwo policzyć ile przepłacać;/

----------


## autorus

moim zdaniem nie ma sensu przepłacać za libet, mam ja. 

Inna sprawa, że brukarz który szantażuje (jak zrozumiałem) inwestora to ciekawa sprawa.

----------


## Blechert

Ja tam nie dziwię się brukarzowi. Jeśli on ma złe doświadczenia z daną firmą, to się upiera, bo potem będzie na niego. Klienta nie będzie interesowało dlaczego kostki się rozpadły. Powie, że to on za mocno dobijał. Przeczytajcie sobie wątek na forum o Libecie. Polubicie granit bo 4x mocniejszy i tańszy.

----------


## Nadulka

Ja mam Libet i będę go broniła.
Co do granitu mam natomiast inne zdanie i nawet nie brałam go pod uwagę wybierając kostkę przed dom!

----------


## VIP Jacek

j.w.   :wiggle:

----------


## dorkaS

> alien01 - żeby potanić a zarazem podnieść standard podjazdu proponuję zwrócić uwagę na łupek granitowy. m2 kosztuje poniżej 20 zł. Zdjęcia naturalnego łupka u mnie na stronie w cenniku.


Jak daleko sięgacie na terenie kraju z usługami? Bo z wysyłką to już wyczytałam, że na cały ...

----------


## Blechert

dorkaS - wszystko zależy od wielkości zamówienia.

----------


## autorus

a jak wygląda sprawa ogrzewania podjazdu gdy mamy kostkę granitową?

----------


## f.5

> a jak wygląda sprawa ogrzewania podjazdu gdy mamy kostkę granitową?


znasz kogos kto ogrzewa podjazd ?

----------


## autorus

np. ja.  Ale ja mam zwykła libet. Ciekawi mnie jak to wygląda przy kostce granitowej.

----------


## f.5

Ile Cię to kosztuje ?
jaki ma sens podgrzewać podjazd masz stromo czy niechęć odsnieżania.
zastanawiam sie nad takim rozwiązaniem tylko nie mogę tego sobie wyobrazic.

pada snieg włączasz ok
2 godziny i co ? sucho ?
nastepnego dnia znowu  pada snieg i tak dalej....
nie lepiej odsniezyc ?

myslałem nad matą w garazu ale grzejnik powinien wystarczyć.
czas pokaże bo jeszcze nie mieszkam więc jestem teoretykiem.

----------


## autorus

Zrobiłem to kilka lat temu, załączam wieczorem w nocnej taryfie. Elegancko rozpuszcza lud i śnieg. W sieci wstawiałem kiedyś fotki z montażu.

----------


## lukep3

jakiej mocy są te maty - i jak długo muszą być włączone aby otrzymać pożądany efekt?

----------


## Blechert

Kiedyś tu na forum dyskutowaliśmy na ten temat. Konkluzje były takie, że trzeba cały czas grzać bo jak nie, to woda z rozpuszczonego śniegu zamienia się natychmiast w lód i jest jeszcze gorzej niż było. Same maty są w cenie zwykłego grzejnika na ścianę ale używanie ich jest drogie.
Osobiście miałem do czynienia z matami grzejnymi pod kostką a pod płyty na schodach dawaliśmy klientowi drut grzejny.

----------


## autorus

u mnie jest duży spadek, nic nie zamarza powtórnie. Ale nie jest tez tak, że cały podjazd jest suchy, byłoby to bardzo kosztowne. Sa tylko ślady na samochód do garażu. Dodatkowo, jest tez podgrzewanie pod bramą,

----------


## f.5

To ja odpuszczam temat z pogrzewaniem granitu , 
chyba wystarczy ze mam siedzenia i kierownicę podgrzewaną.
Jesli chodzi o odsieżanie to narazie walczymy z sąsiadami do kogo szuflować snieg z ulicy.
Przegrywa ten co się obija i zostaje w domu.

----------


## autorus

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:   trzeba wstawać z samego rana .

----------


## VIP Jacek

A my mamy na tarasie kostkę Libet, obijana 7 cm:  Natulit i Romano.
Dla nas super i nic się nie dzieje.   :yes:

----------


## f.5

> trzeba wstawać z samego rana .


Kto rano wstaje temu ...święta prawda.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

też mam libet picolla, własnie się kładzie, do tego zamiast krawężników dałem ekobordy, bo sporo łuków, nie wiem jak to się sprawdzi i czy nie będzie się rozjeżdżać ale jakoś obrzeża betonowe mi się nie podobają. Przy wyborze "przeleciałem" paru producentów kostek płukanych, libet był około 8 zł droższy na m2 od konkurencji, pytałem różnych sprzedawców i każdy jak jeden mówili że libet jest impregnowany przy produkcji a inne nie i przez to jakość jest trochę lepsza, do tego faktura też trochę się różni od np polbruku czy awbud-u. Jakoś najbardziej nam odpowiadała. 
Układamy sami około 120 m2, sprzęt z wypożyczalni. 

Mam jedno pytanie, czy wykonawcy kładali wam kostkę na drobnym kamieniu czy może na pisku, ponoć na pisaku już się nie układa, ale zostało mi go z 20 ton i chciał bym pod kostkę trochę zużyć, jak to u Was było?

----------


## Blechert

Wymieszaj piasek z cementem 3 lub 5 łopat  piachu do 1 cementu, wtedy uzyskasz stabilną podbudowę, ale to oczywiście tylko część całej podbudowy... Przy prawidłowym wykonaniu 120 m2 - 20 ton piachu znika szybko i trzeba domawiać....

----------


## autorus

to ja mam pytanie do kolegi, jak to jest z płytami granitowymi np 60x30x3cm oczywiście płomieniowane. Widziałem u Ciebie w galerii płytki ale nie widziałem połaczenia z kostka granitowa.

Konkretnie chodzi mi o to ze mam ścieżkę szerokości 1m , w środku ciąg płyt granitowych ok 15mb, po bokach zwykłe kostki granitowe, zapewne po szerokości 2sz z każdej strony płyty. Ale płyta ma 3 cm a kostka 7. Jak wy to robicie? 

Inna sprawa, że mam taki pomysł aby pod płyty dać ogrzewanie, a pod kostki już nie. Wtedy nawet gdyby sie nie dało od razu ogrzewania (względy finansowe) można by je dać później  :smile: 

I jeszcze jedno, jakiej grubości płyty dajecie pod wjazd samochodowy?

----------


## m.trybulec

> Wymieszaj piasek z cementem 3 lub 5 łopat  piachu do 1 cementu, wtedy uzyskasz stabilną podbudowę, ale to oczywiście tylko część całej podbudowy... Przy prawidłowym wykonaniu 120 m2 - 20 ton piachu znika szybko i trzeba domawiać....


Cement do pisku pod kostkę granitową – tak, jak najbardziej, OK. 
Cement pod kostkę betonową – nie, nie, nie.  Rozumiem intencje, stabilność ostatniej warstwy podbudowy. Ale cement w piasku pod kostką betonową to prawie „gwarancja” wykwitów. Nikt tego nie zniesie spokojnie na swojej posesji.

----------


## autorus

??? na dwóch posesjach mam cement pod kostkę i żadnych wykwitów nie mam. Nigdy nawet o tym nie słyszałem ze można sam piasek. .

----------


## Blechert

autorus - płyty kładziemy najpierw. Plan ściągamy deską tak jak pod betonówkę. Układamy płyty. Dobijamy gumowym młotkiem. Gotowe. Teraz po bokach rozsypujemy świeży suchy beton. Wbijamy weń najczęściej po dwa rządki kostki po każdej stronie płyt. Obmurowujemy boki kostki. Gotowe.
Grubość materiału nie ma tu znaczenia, bo kładziemy to dwoma różnymi technologiami jedna po drugiej.
Maty grzejne topimy w suchym betonie. Nie ma możliwości kłaść ich w drugim etapie.

----------


## Blechert

Płyty pod wjazd samochodowy to delikatna kwestia uzależniona od masy auta oraz od wielkości samych płyt. Generalnie od 6 do 10 cm. W Warszawie na chodnik dają płyty granitowe grubości 6 cm. (Wiem, bo sam je tam zawoziłem zgodnie z projektem warszawskiego architekta)

----------


## autorus

dzieki za wytlumaczenie. I tak myslalem abyscie jednak wy to robili ale czasem zdarzaja sie jakies wyprzedaze plyt granitowych i skoro jest sporo czsu moznaby przynajmniej ten element zgromadzic bo troche bedzie tego potrzeba. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dzieki za wytlumaczenie.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> Cement do pisku pod kostkę granitową – tak, jak najbardziej, OK. 
> Cement pod kostkę betonową – nie, nie, nie.  Rozumiem intencje, stabilność ostatniej warstwy podbudowy. Ale cement w piasku pod kostką betonową to prawie „gwarancja” wykwitów. Nikt tego nie zniesie spokojnie na swojej posesji.


hmmm, na razie robię opaskę w koło domu, wiec tam obciążenia żądne, kamienia jest sporo bo dreny są na wysokości ławy fund. później daje kruszywo 0-16mm żeby to zagęścić jakieś 3-5 cm i na to piasek 2 cm, na nim ustawiam spadek, teraz zamierzam się zabrać za podjazd do garażu i parking (auta osobowe) do tego spadek dość znaczny, kamienia mam sporo w pierwszej warstwie, później zagęszczony 0-16, no i też myślę układać na piasku, ale chciał bym to czymś wzmocnić....?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> dzieki za wytlumaczenie. I tak myslalem abyscie jednak wy to robili ale czasem zdarzaja sie jakies wyprzedaze plyt granitowych i skoro jest sporo czsu moznaby przynajmniej ten element zgromadzic bo troche bedzie tego potrzeba. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dzieki za wytlumaczenie.


Jeżeli budujesz to co budujesz to znaczy, że jesteś przy kasie  :smile: 
Gdybym ja był przy kasie, to bym zrobił z kostki granitowej ciętej. Tak jak w okolicach krakowskiego rynku. Wygląda to super, jest równe. Płyty to się na taras nadają najwyżej. Podjazd, chodniki moim zdaniem już nie. Zbyt duże elementy. Będą klawiszować, ciężko czymś takim się dostosować do nierówności w terenie itp.
Poza tym brzydko to wygląda, gdy jest układane z dużych elementów - moim zdaniem oczywiście

----------


## autorus

*blechert.pl* mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, jeśli dajecie na chodnik płyty granitowe np 30x60cm to jeśli chodnik jest kręty czy tniecie płyty czy, ewentualne szczeliny wysypujecie po prostu żwirkiem granitowym?

*grzegorz_si* o ile chodnik z płyty mi sie jeszcze podoba o tyle ten wjazd to jest faktycznie problematyczna sprawa. Zona też mnie od tego odwodzi  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> *blechert.pl* mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, jeśli dajecie na chodnik płyty granitowe np 30x60cm to jeśli chodnik jest kręty czy tniecie płyty czy, ewentualne szczeliny wysypujecie po prostu żwirkiem granitowym?
> 
> *grzegorz_si* o ile chodnik z płyty mi sie jeszcze podoba o tyle ten wjazd to jest faktycznie problematyczna sprawa. Zona też mnie od tego odwodzi


A widziałeś taki chodnik z wielkich płyt i na dodatek jeszcze kręty? Ja przyznam się szczerze nie. Jedyne co to najwyżej z wielkich płyt betonowych chodnikowych, jakie za komuny robiono. Duże elementy nie pasują do tego.

----------


## autorus

Ale to nie chodzi o jakies wielkie tafle, 60x30cm, raptem 2x wiekrze od zwyklych plytek granitowych  :Smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ale to nie chodzi o jakies wielkie tafle, 60x30cm, raptem 2x wiekrze od zwyklych plytek granitowych


To są duże tafle. Lepiej zobacz na żywo jak chodniczek będzie z tego wyglądał, bo możesz się rozczarować.

----------


## Blechert

autorus - ostatnio klient brał ode mnie płyty rozmiar 50x120cm i kładł z tego ścieżki po dużym łuku. Miedzy płytami siał trawę. Na szkicu z lotu ptaka, ładnie to wyglądało :smile:

----------


## f.5

Blechercie czy ogolnie granit żólty jest dostępny?
w moim miescie u duzego dostawcy u ktorego brałem żółtą kostkę granitową rok temu usłyszałęm ze są problemy z takową.
Mają ostatnie 4 tony 8/11i twierdzą ze następna partia nie szybko się pojawi.
Co moze byc powodem ?

----------


## Blechert

Z ładną kostką żółtą od zawsze były problemy, bo to rzadki towar, ale ja ją mam w ofercie. Wiele razy kładliśmy to u klientów. Mogę sprzedać albo w formie kostki albo w formie przebieranych łupków na płoty i mury. Mam też płyty żółte. Spłomieniowane dają efekt różowy a śrutowane zachowują żółty kolor.

----------


## autorus

> autorus - ostatnio klient brał ode mnie płyty rozmiar 50x120cm i kładł z tego ścieżki po dużym łuku. Miedzy płytami siał trawę. Na szkicu z lotu ptaka, ładnie to wyglądało


HIHI  no jest to jakieś rozwiązanie, ale ja bym chciał jednak bezpośrednio pod dac ogrzewanie przeciwoblodzeniowe. Powiem tak, obecnie mam takie ogrzewanie i jestem świadomy komfortu i oczywiście też minusów. I jednak bym chciał  :smile:

----------


## izabel-25

Oto moja świeżo ułożona kostka, jeszcze nie posypana piaskiem więc ładnie wygląda. Na początku myśleliśmy o Semmelrock Naturo ale zdecydowaliśmy się na serię Pastella i to był bardzo dobry wybór, kostka jest piękna, prosta i nowoczesna.

----------


## autorus

faktycznie wygląda ładnie  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

> kostka jest piękna, prosta i nowoczesna.



rzecz gustu..............
nowoczesna do tradycyjnego domu? odcienie szarości do beżowo-brązowego budynku? :eek:

----------


## Amelia 2

> A my mamy na tarasie kostkę Libet, obijana 7 cm:  Natulit i Romano.
> Dla nas super i nic się nie dzieje.  
> 
> Załącznik 138443 Załącznik 138445 Załącznik 138446 Załącznik 138447


sama kostka jest piękna i rewelacyjnie pasuje do domu i otoczenia :roll eyes: 
podkłady są naturalne czy betonowe robione na drewno? drewniane nawet solidne dębowe, mocno nasączone niezbyt długo w kontakcie z ziemią wytrzymują ale wygląda to super! chociaż ten pasek szarej to może niekoniecznie

----------


## izabel-25

> rzecz gustu..............
> nowoczesna do tradycyjnego domu? odcienie szarości do beżowo-brązowego budynku?


Nie rozumiem co to znaczy "tradycyjny dom" to że pomalowany na beżowo? wiele jest nowoczesnych domów w takim kolorze. 
a może wszystkie domy z poddaszem i 2 spadowym dachem są tradycyjne?  Kolor elewacji faktycznie trochę nie pasuje i dlatego jest przemalowywana i rozumiem że koleżanka unika jak ognia połączenia brązu z szarością, chyba widziałam szarą kostkę pomiędzy beżową???

----------


## Amelia 2

rzeczywiście dom z poddaszem to tradycyjna bryła, nowoczesne to np. kanciaste kostki...
raczej  unikam połączenia brązu z szarością, masz rację, wolę go z beżem, lubię harmonię i kolory natury zwłaszcza poza miastem :roll eyes:  ale nie tylko o kolory chodzi, o wzory z kostki również..... w naturze nie ma nic kanciastego.....
z całą pewnością  to nie u mnie widziałaś szarą kostkę między beżową, akurat mam brązową  :big grin: 

 strasznie drażliwa jesteś na krytykę ale wstawiając swoje zdjęcia na forum musisz liczyć się z różnymi ocenami...

----------


## End_riu

Ważne, że inwestorce się podoba  :smile: 
Jako brukarz m in. napiszę tak.
Dobór kostki bardzo fajny, wzór przyjemny dla oka i nie przesadzony. 
Życzę długich lat użytkowania  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## asiha

ma do położenia kostkę przed  domem - nie wiem jaką...? 
wchodzi w grę klinkier lub betonówka. Mieszkam przy piaszczystej drodze, a po drugiej jej stronie las min z brzozami i sosnami z których leci teraz sporo "śmieci". 
Do położenia ok. 80m. Elewacja brązowo - beżowa, schody wpadające w brąz. Załączam zdj. i proszę o wskazówki, co do kostki - jaki kolor i jakiego rodzaju?

----------


## autorus

chcesz demontować te ażury?

----------


## asiha

taaak, to tylko przejsciowe rozwiązanie

----------


## grzegorz_si

> taaak, to tylko przejsciowe rozwiązanie


Drogie to "przejściowe rozwiązania". Ja bym robił klinkier, ewentualnie granit łupany drobny. (kostki 8x8 mi się nie podobają). 
Biorąc pod uwagę jakość obecnie produkowanych w Polsce kostek betonowych (sprawdzone organoleptycznie) nie widzę innej alternatywy.

Klinkier by tu fajnie wyglądał.

----------


## asiha

jaki kolor klinkieru proponujesz - biorąc pod uwagę zanieczyszczenia z drogi piaszczystej lub błotnistej w zależności od aury oraz  z drzew -sosny, brzozy)?

----------


## asiha

jaki kolor klinkieru proponujesz - biorąc pod uwagę zanieczyszczenia z drogi piaszczystej lub błotnistej w zależności od aury oraz  z drzew -sosny, brzozy)?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> jaki kolor klinkieru proponujesz - biorąc pod uwagę zanieczyszczenia z drogi piaszczystej lub błotnistej w zależności od aury oraz  z drzew -sosny, brzozy)?


Nie wiem. Sama musisz dobrać do dachówki, albo elewacji. Mnie się podoba naturalny czerwony. To czy Ci się klinkier spodoba jako bruk musisz się sama naocznie przekonać i pojechać gdzieś zobaczyć go na podjeździe. Koniecznie na większej powierzchni, bo różne są gusty i guściki  :smile:

----------


## f.5

ile tam jest m2 - gdy robilem podjazd klinkier w kalkulacji wyszedł najdrożej - to będzie drogi podjazd - bardzo drogi.
zdecydowałem sie osobiscie na granit

----------


## asiha

> ile tam jest m2 - gdy robilem podjazd klinkier w kalkulacji wyszedł najdrożej - to będzie drogi podjazd - bardzo drogi.
> zdecydowałem sie osobiscie na granit


ok.80m, z klinkieru mam taras, więc wiem jak wygląda. Granitu nie chcę, mam opaskę i to wystarczy mi do czyszczenia z zanieczyszczeń lecących z drzew. Gładką powierzchnię łatwiej się czyści. Klinkier mogę kupić za 72zł/m, za ułożenie 30 zł/m, więc chyba tragedii nie ma..

----------


## f.5

> ok.80m, z klinkieru mam taras, więc wiem jak wygląda. Granitu nie chcę, mam opaskę i to wystarczy mi do czyszczenia z zanieczyszczeń lecących z drzew. Gładką powierzchnię łatwiej się czyści. Klinkier mogę kupić za 72zł/m, za ułożenie 30 zł/m, więc chyba tragedii nie ma..


jesli klinkier mozesz kupic po 72 zł to ok
moj klinkier kosztował 2,85 zł brutto sztuka x 48 sztuk /m2 daje kwotę 136 zł/m2
patoka crh
http://www.klinkieronline.pl/index.p...mart&Itemid=83

plus ułozenie niwelacja piasek cement

tak czy siak zdecydowałem sie na granit bo wyszło taniej 
acha i ogrodzenie mam czerwone i dach czerwony  wiec za duzo by było tego czerwonego

----------


## autorus

Ładnie ci to wyszło  :smile:  ktoś z forum układał ? I jaki rozmiar kostek ?

----------


## f.5

mam strasznie posraną sytuację z wodą.
sąsiadzi sie podnosili o 30 - 40 cm moja działka jest na koncu a cała droga lokalna do posesji nie ma deszczówki i wszystko leci do mnie.
podjazd 80 m2 jak to powiedzieli jest w kopertę i na srodku jest odwodnienie moja deszczówka czyli cała woda z deszczu leci do tego srodka.

nie wiem czy piaskiem sobie nie zasyfie swojej deszczowki ale to czas pokaze.
robiła mi to lokalna firma koszt z tego co pamietam około 15 K granit po 400 zł tona 11/9 cm

dodatkowo mam problem z bramą piasek z fugi z gramitu wchodzi mi w bramę od spodu a tam są rolki i nie wiem czy nie zdupcę sobie rolek bo podobno rolki są podatne na takie rzeczy i mogą sie uszkodzic.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...d?noredirect=1

----------


## Tomaszs131

f.5 masz zajefajna brame i ogrodzenie. Jak sie domyslam to Wisniowski, co o ich produkcie sadzisz warte swej ceny?
Jesli mozesz do napisz ile wyniosla Cie brama i pojedyncze przeslo?
Dzieki.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

to nasza, libet piccola, obrzeza plastikowe na równo z trawa, łatwiej kosić, kostka płukana chropowata mniej śliska w zimie, no i fajne łuki można z niej układać. Po 2 latach nic się z nią nie dzieje, mogła być trochę tańsza, dziś już można kupić  płukaną o 1/3 taniej.  Pomysł i wykonanie we własnym zakresie...

----------


## rafstraz

oświećcie mnie co to za kostka i płytka tarasowa?

1.
2.
3
4.
5.

----------


## rafstraz



----------


## Tomaszs131

> oświećcie mnie co to kostka i plytka tarasowa


Przebarwienia spowodowane są różnym stopniem chlonnosci wody przez kostkę.
Jakiej firmy jest ta kostka i płytki?

----------


## Redakcja

Polecamy do obejrzenia nasz film z cyklu: Wybór na 5. Jakie 5 cech ma dobrej jakości kostka brukowa?



Zobacz inne filmy poradnikowe murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## Agata8485

Polecam Ci kostkę Drewbetu. Kupowałam w Jaworznie chyba slawia. wejdz przez google. Polecam fajni ludzie i fajne maja ceny.

----------


## bettka

Jako e na poprzedniej stronie była dyskusja nt. pasujących kolorów kostki proszę o radę, jaki kolor kostki do takiej elewacji/dachu/ogrodzenia? Chodzi mi po głowie kolor szary, ale czy on będzie pasował do brązów, czerwonego i ecru elewacji?

----------


## konradinio2x

Najbardziej mi się podoba naturalny kamień, a nie kostka brukowa. Myślę nawet o tym, żeby położyć sobie na podjeździe kocie łby, bo to fajnie wygląda. Ścieżki też mam zamiar tak zrobić.

----------


## Liwko

> Najbardziej mi się podoba naturalny kamień, a nie kostka brukowa. Myślę nawet o tym, żeby położyć sobie na podjeździe kocie łby, bo to fajnie wygląda. Ścieżki też mam zamiar tak zrobić.


Kocie łby szczególnie polecam do odśnieżania. Przy gołoledzi też jest bardzo miło. No i w szpilkach kobiety na niej fajne wygibasy robią, jest kupa śmiechu.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Kocie łby szczególnie polecam do odśnieżania. Przy gołoledzi też jest bardzo miło. No i w szpilkach kobiety na niej fajne wygibasy robią, jest kupa śmiechu.


Mnid podoba się nawierzchnia z granitowej kostki tej drobnej. Kostka betonowa współczesna jest nic nie warta.

----------


## Liwko

> Mnid podoba się nawierzchnia z granitowej kostki tej drobnej. Kostka betonowa współczesna jest nic nie warta.


Walory estetyczne nie zawsze idą w parze z praktycznymi.

----------


## Ivonex

Witam, b. proszę o podpowiedź w jakie odcienie kostki wejść, gdy dachówka grafitowa, stolarka ciemny brąz i biała elewacja?
Po prostu nie chcielibyśmy za dużo grafitu (czerni i szarości), więc jak to stonować, co i jak zgrać? Z góry dzięki za sugestie  :smile:

----------


## sheenaz

Mam pytanie, czy to jest poprawny montaż kostki przy skręcie?
Bo mnie razie, że na odcinku 1.5m (tyle ma ten skręt) kostka jest położona prostopadle do obrzeży.
Brukarze twierdzą, że to jedyne właściwe ułożenie i że zawsze tak układają.

----------


## grzesiek.B

> Mam pytanie, czy to jest poprawny montaż kostki przy skręcie?
> Bo mnie razie, że na odcinku 1.5m (tyle ma ten skręt) kostka jest położona prostopadle do obrzeży.
> Brukarze twierdzą, że to jedyne właściwe ułożenie i że zawsze tak układają.


Moim zdaniem nie jest ułożona właściwie. Jeżeli już układają prostopadle do obrzeża do cięcie powinno przebiegać wg czerwonej linii, z tym że wtedy trzeba ciąć 2 rzędy kostki.
Na takim krótkim odcinku spokojnie można było już zachować linie układania i ten krótki skośny odcinek ułożyć równolegle do wcześniejszego odcinka. W tym przypadku znowu trzeba by ciąć z obu stron przy obrzeżu, ale to kwestia kilkunastu minut.
Podsumowując "brukarze" poszli po łatwiźnie, albo po prostu nie znają się na tym, co widać również po cięciu obrzeży - tu również powinny być docięte oba.

----------


## Nataly

Witam, kto z Was rozpozna tę kostkę no focie? B.proszę  :smile: 
Beżowo-grafitowa, albo coś koło tego....

----------


## GraMar

> Witam, kto z Was rozpozna tę kostkę no focie? B.proszę 
> Beżowo-grafitowa, albo coś koło tego....


Trochę podobne do linii z firmy Budokrusz, jakby bardziej bezowa Wenecja

----------


## dechad893

> Mam z Drogbruku, kostka z systemem cover , wzięliśmy te edycje szlachetną Moderno, w kolorze diament. Wygląda super szczególnie w około z kwiatami i zielenią. Polecam.


A powiesz coś więcej bo widziałem ofertę tego producenta i w katalogu to wygląda dobrze. Jak z jakością i użytkowaniem? To prawda, że projekt robią za darmo?

----------


## libra100

dechad, info na temat projektów są zawsze na stronie producenta, można zajrzeć, albo zadzwonić i zapytać. Z resztą, nie wiem który producent nie robi teraz projektów za darmo, chyba tylko garażowy, więc to żaden news.

----------


## ELFARMERO

Dość długo wybieraliśmy kostkę bo u nas głównie chodziło o jakość (do firmy więc często eksploatowana by była) wybraliśmy  :spam:  , taką klasyczną ale sprawdza sie super no i projekt robią za darmo.

----------


## grzegomonia

Ja u siebie dałem Starobruk  w kolorze Grafit i Szary.

----------


## forgetit

> Ja u siebie dałem Starobruk  w kolorze Grafit i Szary.


I gdzie ten krawężnik 30cm, bo jakoś nie widzę?

----------


## grzegomonia

> I gdzie ten krawężnik 30cm, bo jakoś nie widzę?


Może przez to, że 20-25 cm siedzi w ziemi.  :big grin: 
PS. Mój błąd. Obrzeże trawnikowe.

----------


## bettka

Witajcie, jaka jest tolerancja różnic wysokości przy kostce tzw. bezfazowej? Mam wątpliwości co do jakości wykonania u mnie, bo różnice wysokości jednak są - wyczuwalne pod butem i widoczne. Liczyłam na efekt gładkiej powierzchni a nie tak to wygląda. Wg mnie błąd polegał na tym, że po ułożeniu kostka nie była zagęszczona, zabrakło nam trochę materiału i prace zostały przerwane na miesiąc (bez zagęszczania).
Mogę dodać zdjęcia, jeśli ktoś chciałby popatrzeć i ocenić.

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Hejka  :smile: 

Przy okazji miałbym pytanko o ceny kostki, a w zasadzie o orientacyjne wysokości rabatów względem oficjalnych cenników.

Potrzebuję około 210m.kw kostki jakiejś typowej, bez szaleństw. Jaki rabat można typowo uzyskać przy takim zamówieniu
względem cen z katalogu? To, że ceny w katalogu są "podstawowe" to oczywiste...

Jakie jest Wasze doświadczenie w tej kwestii?

Jakub

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Dobra, sam odpowiem. Na przykładzie kostki firmy Brukbet - cena katalogowa <> 80złm2, cena do wzięcia połowę tego  :wink: 
Niestety transport dość drogi - u mnie <> 210m.kw kostki z transportem wyjdzie 46zl/m.kw.

jakub

----------

